# Dog Food?



## Stephen McLaughlin (Jul 8, 2013)

I was just wondering what you guys recommend for food. I have a 10mon Mal. We are currently feeding Orijen and not too impressed. He stool is typically soft and we have been supplementing rice to harden her up. Considering changing her food but wanted to hear what the masses was using and liking.

thanks


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

I use Victor. 

http://www.victordogfood.com/


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Why pay for grain free and then add grains? 

Orijen works for my dogs, and is the best food I've found to keep weight on my Mali, but if it doesn't agree with your dog (soft stools), change it. If you like the brand, try Acana - different formulations available from high energy to light. 

Or change to another brand altogether. Lots of premium dog foods available - just because _I _think one is the _best_, doesn't mean it is for your dog.

I had to experiment with different foods to find what worked for my dog. You may find you have to as well.

Get comfortable reading ingredient lists and nutrition profiles and understanding what they mean. When I had a dog with a chicken allergy, I spent a lot of time reading before buying. Just because it says 'lamb and rice" on the label, doesn't mean there isn't chicken products in the kibble.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Ted Summers said:


> I use Victor.
> 
> http://www.victordogfood.com/


I've heard a lot of good things about Victor


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Try adding a bit of canned pumpkin. NOT the ready for pie stuff but canned with no added spices and "stuff". 
One tbl spoon in his meal. 
It's also good for constipation in dogs. Go figure!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I have had consistent results with Solid Gold - Barking at the Moon. But I also provide cooked and raw foods from time to time for variety. For the Dutch any adjustments need to be done slowly or in small amounts. It does not matter with the Mastiff (not usually anyway).


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Orijin went thru my dogs too.Found they did better with a 70-80%raw diet and supplement with kibble which i use wellness.Nice firm stools \\/ My family thinks its odd that i get happy when my dogs poo is solid..



My 6 yr old grandson is the only one that will go with me on a poo check in the yard. My wife even quit answering me when I ask her. Go figure! :-k


----------



## Stephen McLaughlin (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks guys/girls ... looks like I'll be adding the pumpkin to see if that works if not I will be moving over to Victor their breakdown seems like it may work better for her. I miss my rotts they will eat anything.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

I have American bulldogs and have used with much success, Solid Gold (Very expensive)
Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul (long ass name but very good product) My dogs loved this stuff!
And currently i'm feeding Taste of the Wild Buffalo formula. ( also eaten with gusto)
Bulldogs in my house are not picky, but with these 3 feeds i've always gotten solid stools and not much of it to pick up. My females hold great weight at 2 cups per day and the male got 3 cups a day.
I do like to add "The Missing Link" to all my dog's feed. Seems to help keep the coats shiney, they don't smell doggie and they digest any food better i swear! 
The canned pumpkin works great as a bulker, but is often added to food to help fat pets lose weight. As pumpkin is mostly water and fiber not much for the dogs to digest and get out of it. But most love the taste.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

what your dog loves and eats with gusto is probably not a good way to measure how nutritious the food is ... try the home test : get the best dog food money can buy and put some in a bowl next to a big mac or some ice cream or a doughnut and then see what your dog prefers //lol//
... a better test i've used : i've given dry kibble next to the same stuff with a few drops of warm water mixed in and they go for the warm stuff with more smell EVERY time 

self education on canine nutrition works a lot better than trying out what "works" for other people with other dogs no matter how many times these same threads pop up ... the ins and outs of pumpkin are readily available with a five min web search and there are also hundreds of informative links available on canine nutrition that are not veiled ads for a dog food company

chicken necks are great poop hardeners too and maybe have more nutritional value than pumpkin


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have been giving Nature's Logic for about a year and have done well but am considering a change. I am just having trouble keeping on weight.......Origen and Acana did NOT work for us at all. Same issue with loose stools..no signs of any allergy stuff.....stools formed but could be much firmer.


----------



## Frank Hutto (Dec 12, 2007)

On the more affordable side, I like Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain. My past dogs did great on it. On the pricier side, Nature's Variety Instinct is good stuff. I have my current pup on it. I've tried the Salmon formula and the Chicken w/Raw Boost formula and have been happy with both, though, the stool is firmer on the chicken w/raw boost.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I feed Canidae kibble a few days and harvested raw a few days.


----------

